# Mp4?



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

My new Roamio, the "device to rule them all" as in play anything and everything does not seem to know how to play MP4 files. The only way I can play them is convert them to MPEG2 files.

Am I doing something wrong, or is Tivo just full of it with their advertising? Because if the Roamio can't play MP4 files, it's abilities to handle lots of different file types like you would see with Internet and streaming TV is, well, nothing.

Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For now the only way to do this is to either purchase TiVo Desktop Plus or use pyTiVo. TD+ costs $15 and honestly doesn't work all that great, but it should work with most of your files. pyTiVo works a lot better, but can be a serious PITA to install and get running. Especially for someone who's not computer savvy.

Once TiVo opens the Opera store we may have access to a DLNA app which can play these files more directly.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I use vuze, which is really easy to set up and use. 

It's a torrent client, but you can drag and drop any files from your computer into the listings for your tivo under the "device manager," and it transcodes them and they immediately show up in a folder on your now playing list so you can transfer them to the tivo.

But beware, you need to do an advanced installation and decline to install tons of crapware.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

pyTivo

push mp4 files to the TiVo all the time.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> ......... pyTiVo works a lot better, but can be a serious PITA to install and get running. Especially for someone who's not computer savvy.........


True, but almost anyone with a little patience can get enough help to get it done, either on this forum, or preferably on the pyTivo forum:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/
For Windows a good starting point is the Windows Install instructions on the pyTivo Wiki:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Windows_Install
AFAIK these instructions are reasonably up to date. And if you have problems, get help on the pyTivo forum.


----------

